# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  More bad

## Peter NJ

http://nypost.com/2016/03/06/family-...ttempted-rape/

----------


## cec1

Very sad.  I'm not aware, however, of Anguilla having an extraordinary crime problem.  It sounds, thus, like an isolated incident.

----------

